# Эффект от мазей с противовоспалительным и обезболивающим действием...



## Александр Громов (23 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте! У меня вопрос насчет мазей. 
1. Почему мази с противовоспалительным компонентом бывают только с анальгетиком? Мне с моим остеохондрозом невролог прописал фастум, вольтарен, кетонал. Мажусь фастумом, кажется эффект есть, если это не психологическое действие. У меня обострение остеохондроза - почти закончившееся.
2. Они вам помогают вылечиться или только снять боль (на время действия обезболивающего компонента)?
3. Есть ли опасность привыкания к обезболивающему компоненту?

Как обычно, особенно интересны ответы докторов.

А может есть противовоспалительные, но без обезболивающего, может я плохо искал? Есть ли смысл пользоваться ппротивовоспалительными без обезболивающего компонента?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2016)

Хондроксид. Никофлекс.
Там нет обезболивающего.


----------



## Александр Громов (24 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хондроксид. Никофлекс.
> Там нет обезболивающего.


Никофлекс разогревает. При воспалении разогрев ведь вредит? Я знаю, что никофлексом бегуны мажут суставы ног зимой для профилактики, но когда суставы подавали болевые сигналы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2016)

Не то тепло. Поверхностное.


----------



## Александр Громов (24 Янв 2016)

Понял, значит куплю никофлекс - обкатаю и отчитаюсь.


----------

